# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  سینک چند جدول

## fakhravari

با سلام
ساختار قبلی دیتابیس با فیلد identity بود
برای سینک دیتابیس میخواهم به جای کلید اصلی identity. هر جدولuniqueidentifier تبدیل کنم.

به چه شکل این کار انجام بدم؟
ساختار جوری که انلاین است و باید روی فایل بکاپ کار کرد و تغیرات روی انلاین انجام داد.
به چه شکل انجام شود که وقت و خطر کمتری داشته باشد.

----------

